# Downhill in Malente



## Timmö__ (2. August 2006)

Moin ,
ich hörte das man in Malente Downhill fahrn kann und das da allgemein ein Bikepark ist...kennt jemand die addresse? Und hat wer evtl. Bilder von den strecken bzw. ne Homepage adresse ?
danke im Vorraus


----------



## funky diamonds (2. August 2006)

Timmö schrieb:
			
		

> Moin ,
> ich hörte das man in Malente Downhill fahrn kann und das da allgemein ein Bikepark ist...kennt jemand die addresse? Und hat wer evtl. Bilder von den strecken bzw. ne Homepage adresse ?
> danke im Vorraus



moin,
das ist definitiv kein bikepark!!!!
es handelt sich um ein gepachtetet gebiet auf welchem sich eine leicht dh-strecke befindet.schnelle leute brauchen ca. 45 sec....halt kurz und knackig .infos findest du unter north-short.de.bilder unter anderem auf willerwelt.de oder chakamoto.de.
es finden dort jährlich rennen statt.das letzt war erst vor 2 wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

